# Dixie Traditions



## mboxl (Aug 14, 2007)

I have information that Dixie Traditions print have recently been purchased by a new company. Please let me know if you know who bought them and how to contact the the new owners.
Thanks.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Mel. We sell a large selection of Dixie Traditions in our store, and were told firsthand about two months ago that the printer they used was filing for bankruptcy, and that their production line was shut down in the process. It has been rumored for awhile that other companies were vying for the liscense to the designs, but nothing was put to paper. 

I am going to go to the Boo-z website right now and see what I can find. Do you have the direct link to the page that this info is on?? 

If you hear anything else OFFICIAL on the matter, please keep me informed, because it has had a noticable impact on our business in the previous months. I am aware of a one local retailer (a competitor of ours) that bought out the final lot of transfers right after the news was released, to the tune of $30,000 Now THAT'S alot of transfers!

I'll let you know what else I find out.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Add: nevermind the link, I see it's on the front page, thanks!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Okay, my boss just informed me that Airwaves actually owns the license and Boo-z is bulk buying them for resale. I haven't confirmed this yet, but he acted like it is old news, which kind of threw me aback. We'll see.........



***edit:***

Yes, I just got off the phone with Bobbie @ Air Waves and he confirmed that Dixie Traditions is now sublicensed to Air Waves, and will officially debut in the '08 catalog. A side note, they are now available on dark colors, since they are printed with Airwaves' process. This is good news to anyone who has ever had a line a mile long of customers waiting to buy a handfull of Dixie Traditions (we have!) I am excited! Ok, breathe.  lol


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Okay, my boss just informed me that Airwaves actually owns the license and Boo-z is bulk buying them for resale. I haven't confirmed this yet, but he acted like it is old news, which kind of threw me aback. We'll see.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Anthony...

I also carry quite a few of the Dixie / ******* designs and like the Dixie Traditions designs. Do you think it would be better to buy them from Boo-Z or directly from Air Waves?? Boo-Z does have some on their site but definetly not all of them and I don't see anything on Air Waves site about Dixie Traditions at all.

John


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey John,

Air Waves has not restructured their website for the new year yet, but will be launching the entire line of Dixie Traditions in their next catalog. At least this is what Bobbie told me when I spoke with her a while back. 

Ahh between the two, I am not sure which will end up being the best bet, but I'm sure you have noticed how high Boo-Z is charging. I think the list price was around 1.50 compared to Dixie Tradition's original price of 1.00

I know that Air Waves will be higher as well, but I doubt they will be THAT high. Another important thing to consider is that Air Waves transfers will be processed to print on dark fabrics...I don't know if Boo-Z's will or not, but that is one thing to check into. 

I will probably order from Air Waves though myself, because like I said, I think they will be cheaper, and they plan to release the entire catalog. I hope they do, because we have had such awesome luck with our Dixie Traditions over the years. They have generally outsold Dixie Outfitters 2 to 1, and I will never forget the day I first recieved a free sample pack of the now infamous ******* Girl design. 

As soon as I pulled it out of the box, I made a prediction--that I would sell out of those dozen in one weekend. Well, I sold all 12 THAT DAY! And I never even placed the display, I actually just left the decal on the counter and everyone that went by started going nuts over it, and it drew a huge following.

Haha, sorry, I always get excited talking about that story, it was one of the best days I've ever had at work! And I owe it all to DT.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Air Waves has not restructured their website for the new year yet, but will be launching the entire line of Dixie Traditions in their next catalog. At least this is what Bobbie told me when I spoke with her a while back.
> 
> ...


Hey Anthony.....

Thanks for the info!!

Do you have contact at Air Waves that I can get ahold of?

You can PM me if you wish!!

John


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Air Waves has not restructured their website for the new year yet, but will be launching the entire line of Dixie Traditions in their next catalog. At least this is what Bobbie told me when I spoke with her a while back.
> 
> ...


Hey Anthony!

Looks like Thompson Transfers (Dixie Traditions-Wholesale Heat Transfers,Now Printing on Darks and Lights, Dixie Traditions Crest Design, Blank T-Shirts, Inkjet Transfer Paper)

has picked them up as well. And, they seem to be cheaper and a larger selection. They also say they will print on dark now as well..

Just an FYI!!

John


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link John. That is a great price, however be weary of the fact that some designs are now being printed on a smaller area than before. The ******* girl for example is listed as 9.25 X 9.5 and I KNOW it was larger than that in the past. 

I think I may have seen these printed at the flea market last weekend, though I wasn't sure. They just looked...I don't know...bootlegged to me, all I knew was that they wer not from Air Waves.

I will definitely check into them though. Because that is definitely a better price, I just wish we could still get the old dollar pricing. 

Thanks again!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Thanks for the link John. That is a great price, however be weary of the fact that some designs are now being printed on a smaller area than before. The ******* girl for example is listed as 9.25 X 9.5 and I KNOW it was larger than that in the past.
> 
> I think I may have seen these printed at the flea market last weekend, though I wasn't sure. They just looked...I don't know...bootlegged to me, all I knew was that they wer not from Air Waves.
> 
> ...


Please keep me posted! If you have a somebody at Air Waves I can contact, I rould appreciate that.

John


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I wish I had a good contact there myself. haha Air Waves is one of my favorite transfer companies, but my boss never would buy much from them, no matter how much I begged. lol I spoke with Bobbie, who was very nice, but I doubt she would remember me.


----------



## li04 (Jan 4, 2008)

karlking85 said:


> Hi Mel. We sell a large selection of Dixie Traditions in our store, and were told firsthand about two months ago that the printer they used was filing for bankruptcy, and that their production line was shut down in the process. It has been rumored for awhile that other companies were vying for the liscense to the designs, but nothing was put to paper.
> 
> I am going to go to the Boo-z website right now and see what I can find. Do you have the direct link to the page that this info is on??
> 
> ...


I can let you know whatever you want to know about Dixie Traditions. You all have it wrong when you said DT had to file for Bankruptcy. But i would like to know where your infomation came from also....


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I never said Dixie Traditions filed for bankruptcy. Their printer did.


----------



## li04 (Jan 4, 2008)

karlking85 said:


> I never said Dixie Traditions filed for bankruptcy. Their printer did.


Who is their printer?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> I wish I had a good contact there myself. haha Air Waves is one of my favorite transfer companies, but my boss never would buy much from them, no matter how much I begged. lol I spoke with Bobbie, who was very nice, but I doubt she would remember me.


Just got their catalog from Proworld (AirWaves) and they have a whole section on Dixie Traditions (about 50 designs) and all work on dark shirts.

Just and FYI....


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

li04 said:


> Who is their printer?


I believe it's Air Waves now.....


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

li04 said:


> I can let you know whatever you want to know about Dixie Traditions. You all have it wrong when you said DT had to file for Bankruptcy. But i would like to know where your infomation came from also....


I believe it was stated that the printer they were using had to file for bankruptcy. From what I understand, Air Waves now prints their transfers and they are now available to work on darks as well.

What can you tell us about Dixie Traditions?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know who Dixie Traditions used as a printer, but I'm sure it WASN'T Dowling Graphics. Dowling is their top competitor (well, behind Dixie Outfitters.)

I didn't get any of my information from their printer, DT doesn't regularly divulge in who their printing source is. I DID get the bankruptcy information directly from Dixie Traditions itself, but this was also several months ago now. I'm glad they are not out of business as was originally discussed, they have some very excellent and popular designs. 

It would have been a shame to see them go. I will definitely be trying out Air Waves transfers, beacuase I was not happy with the other company's designs I have seen so far (I believe it was Thompson but I could be mistaken.)

As always, any new information is appreciated. I am opening my store tomorrow morning and I want to stock Dixie Traditions designs, but I have to pick a company first. Right now, my money is on Air Waves though.


----------



## li04 (Jan 4, 2008)

karlking85 said:


> I don't know who Dixie Traditions used as a printer, but I'm sure it WASN'T Dowling Graphics. Dowling is their top competitor (well, behind Dixie Outfitters.)
> 
> I didn't get any of my information from their printer, DT doesn't regularly divulge in who their printing source is. I DID get the bankruptcy information directly from Dixie Traditions itself, but this was also several months ago now. I'm glad they are not out of business as was originally discussed, they have some very excellent and popular designs.
> 
> ...


Good Luck with them and i hate to say you didn't get your information directly from Dixie Traditions because i never told anyone we were filing because that was far from the truth. I learned a lesson the hard way. I build the name up for someone else to reap the rewards! And yes Dowling at the time printed all of our designs and we worked very well together. It irritates me that people can post things and gossip and not know what the real truth is behind it all. Plus no one paid me or bought 30,000 transfers. I could only wished they did. Not trying to make you mad or anything it is just i have read all this and thought i would set the record straight. Good Luck in your new store and maybe one day you will be buying again from me. Working on another line now.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> As always, any new information is appreciated. I am opening my store tomorrow morning and I want to stock Dixie Traditions designs, but I have to pick a company first. Right now, my money is on Air Waves though.


Anthony....

Best of luck to you and your new store tomorrow!!!


----------



## looking502 (Jan 26, 2008)

karlking85 said:


> I don't know who Dixie Traditions used as a printer, but I'm sure it WASN'T Dowling Graphics. Dowling is their top competitor (well, behind Dixie Outfitters.)
> 
> I didn't get any of my information from their printer, DT doesn't regularly divulge in who their printing source is. I DID get the bankruptcy information directly from Dixie Traditions itself, but this was also several months ago now. I'm glad they are not out of business as was originally discussed, they have some very excellent and popular designs.
> 
> ...


 
It seems like there is some confusion on the Dixie Traditions transfers printed by Airwaves. Airwaves transfers are distributed by Thompsontransfers as well as other distributors, (ProWorld, etc}. I see that on the Thompson page that they state that the Dixie Traditions transfers on that page are made by Airwaves. At least you mentioned you could be mistaken. lol

The original Dixie Traditions, Inc. from Alabama were great to work with. I should have done more with them. I wish them well with any future projects.

Hope everything went great with your store opening today, and that you didn't have and still don't have time to count all the money.


----------

